# Member nominations?



## Moonlight (2 Aug 2008)

Just an idea,
people could vote, and then the winners could get a little graphic for thier signature (I'd be happy to do graphics).

Award ideas:
Best newcomer (K T)
Most comically tallented (me)
Most arrogant (me) jokes =P
Best Advisor to Beginners
Most Technically Inept
Best Person Ever (bribes optional?)

There's some food for thought..


----------



## bonj2 (2 Aug 2008)

just a thought, say if you 'won' a graphic for your _signature_, I'd be perfectly at liberty to nick it, and put it on my own.  you'd have to have it int he left hand panel where the avatar is. For which you'd need admin approval. Good idea though if so.
Used to have a similar situation in barryboys. Whereas i'm 'vice president' on here, on there you could win titles such as 'post of the week', 'shed of the week', etc. but I used to inhabit titles that were invented specially for me, such as 'argumentative bitch', 'twat of the month', etc.


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2008)

I'll see what VB can do in that respect ...


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Aug 2008)

bonj said:


> Whereas i'm 'vice president' on here, on there you could win titles such as 'post of the week', 'shed of the week', etc.




I think of you more as a 'Grand Vizier'!


----------



## dodgy (3 Aug 2008)

I like the most technically inept one, should be fun 

Dave.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Aug 2008)

Admin said:


> I'll see what VB can do in that respect ...



you mean to tell me this forum's written in VB ?


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Aug 2008)

Virtual Bicycle?


----------



## Moonlight (3 Aug 2008)

Oh cool - I was expecting a negative reaction....


----------



## Arch (12 Aug 2008)

Yeah, cool idea!


----------



## Shaun (12 Aug 2008)

I've had a look at the user management features and I can change people's default user group name (the bit under your username on the left) on an individual basis.

This means that we could issue awards and I can bestow the title/honour on users who accept, but as this is purely manual it would mean undoing the titles when the next voting round came along.

We just need to work out how the practicalities of it will work - I'm more than willing to update the winning users with their new titles ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (14 Aug 2008)

If it's something you have to do manually, I suggest it not being too frequent, or you'll get fed up with us all! Monthly at most perhaps? So, how many categories, and what are they to be?

And how will a vote work - nominations allowed over the course of a month (for example) or a series of polls for set categories, or...


----------



## cisamcgu (14 Aug 2008)

How about, instead of differing catagories, we simple have one for each section:

i.e. 
*Politics and Life *- _Contributer of the Month_
*Cafe *- _Contributer of the Month_
*Know-How* - _Contributer of the Month_

etc....

That way we can have a 'sticky' poll at the top of each section, the results of which can be calculated every month, the award made, and the poll reset ?

just a thought

Andrew


----------



## Moonlight (2 Sep 2008)

That's amazing Cisamcgu! Do it!

ahhh!


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Sep 2008)

Make it so.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Sep 2008)

Can I have the worlds biggest c**k award?


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Can I have the worlds biggest c**k award?



OK BTFB, you're a big cock...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Sep 2008)

Cook I mean't...cook.


----------



## yenrod (3 Sep 2008)

>Member nominations? 

Yep - there are definately some members round here but I wont go into that right now !


----------

